# DQ?



## rcohen1982 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a broken black doe that I showed in December. At that time I noticed that one of her toes didn't look normal. She took a leg that day and did very will overall. However, it looks like her toe is more out then it was before. I am showing her again in Feb. but wanted to know if anybody thinks she will be DQ'ed. I don't THINK it is broken, but then again I have never dealt with a broken toe. Thank you for everyones advice and opinions.























Rachel


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 24, 2011)

wow,! That is odd. I am sorry, I can't help with it. 



But.. My Jw doe haves a broken toe,. Never knew until i picked her up and was cutting her nails.


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmmm it will depend on the judge, but probably not.

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 24, 2011)

She has a broken toe. It is a DQ but not all judges would DQ her. I had one that did the same thing and was shown under two different judges on the same day, father and son. The son DQed her and the father gave her BOB


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 24, 2011)

Does she not push from that toe at all? It depends on the judge and if they check all the DQ's thoroughly. My moms 2 himi babies with missing toenails got past a judge but she was very tired.
I always say throw her on the table and if she gets DQ'd then oh well at least you get comments


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a DQ.  Some judges may not notice, but some will. 
I had a buck who broke his toe and after that, we never tried to show him, though I'm sure we could have slipped it past a few judges... It just depends on if the judge checks the toes thoroughly.

Emily


----------



## jubidyjub (Jan 25, 2011)

It's pretty uncommon to break a toe on the hind foot, especially with those short nails.


----------

